# New Puppies!



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Welcome to all the newbies and to all their fur babies. Exciting times for all of you and for all of us too because we live vicariously through other peoples puppy pictures! Please post often, we adore puppy pics of all kinds!

Some fun photo ideas.

First everythings, vet, bath, walk, play date, park, groom, training session...

Bloopers, my ratio is still about 99 to 1, bad to good photos, but some of the "outtakes" are absolutely classic. My screen saver is a pic of Rufus's tail in one corner and a stick flying though the air. We like to see them all, no matter how fuzzy or undistinguishable.

Sibling shots, don't forget the honorary cockapoos, cats, dogs, bunnies and so forth....

Portraits, there are one or two posters here who can make their dogs sit still enough for a good portrait (I am not one of them) but I'm not sure if anyone has ever achieved a great puppy portrait. You'll soon see that they just won't sit still!

Growing Sequences. Take a pic every day or every week with the same object or in the same place, or with the same person. In a few months time you will be stunned by the change. 

ILMC has no cliques or "in groups" or poster status nonsense. The best way to win friends and influence people here is to post puppy pics!


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hurrah for new member puppy pictures!!

Can't believe it's almost a year since we brought Henry home. Here he is on day one enjoying a massage behind the ears...he still sits like this on me even now. And a rub behind the ears still makes him sleepy!  












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fairlie there was me thinking the HO had relented and you had gone Lexi and Beemer on us :XD::behindsofa::canada:


----------



## Janet Bailey (Apr 1, 2017)

Here's Arthur- 4 months old and full of fun


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi this is Zelda she is 5 months old today. Here are some pictures of her from about 2 months to today


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Here's a few pics of my Louis










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wonderfully gorgeous puppies, like a shot of heroin, only good for us! Funny how the toilet paper shot only serves to make me want one more, not less. 

No Marzi, no such luck. I did, for an April fools joke, tell my family that HO had rescued a puppy in Singapore which would be coming home with her this week. My poor mother almost dropped dead on the spot from heart failure.

My calves are cheering me up though, pretending to be puppies. We have four so far, eleven more to come if all goes well.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Fairlie, it's why you need to get two at once. No way to hesitate on #2. 

Adorable puppies. It's amazing how they look the same and different from their little puppy stages. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

I think a haircut is imminent!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Playing peek a boo in the garden, he knows I can't get to him up there.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HenryPup27 (Sep 28, 2016)

Gaynor59 said:


> Playing peek a boo in the garden, he knows I can't get to him up there.


Love that one of Louis! Henry does that on walks too, hides behind something then jumps out when we get close...photographic evidence attached! 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

A bang trim at the very least. Please post a post groom pic of the lovely Louis.


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

What is a bang trim?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AJ80 (Jun 10, 2017)

Copied from Introduction forum- (* guess I should have posted my questions in this forum)
Hello all,
We brought home our cockapoo 'Betty' just two days back. She is 8 weeks now and is a bundle of joy for me and my family (wife and 9 yr old son). 
I always wanted to have a dog after my Pomeranian passed away while I was away in college, she was a really intelligent and kind soul.So I kind of know a little more of living with dogs as compared to the family who are the first timers.
It's really early to say much about Betty as she has been for only two days/night with us ,but so far apart from the excessive puppy biting she has been not troubling us much with whining and crying at night . I started on potty/Crate training with her from day-1 and she has been cooperative so far. Took her to a vet today for getting the stool sample test done.

I wish to check on for few observations so far-
1.She is eating a lot of grass in my back yard when I took her out for potty and pee breaks.Is it okay for a puppy, there are certain weed plants too in my back yard.

2.When should I be giving her first bath, is she too young for it as of now or I can give it to her right away? Also how frequent should we give her bath.

3.We have been advised by the breeder to change her food only after 30 days or so, but will it be okay if I continue her with the same brand food even after 30 days if all is good for her. I have been reading dreadful reviews about puppy pet foods and I think I'll hesitate to change her food.

Any help on the above questions will be highly appreciated. I'll keep the group informed on her progress. There is a pic of her's with this post.Please excuse me for any errors in this post, I am pretty new to this.


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi, we bathed Louis after we had him a week because he was very smelly, had no problems, got a soap free shampoo and he is now 8 months old, we have always bathed him once a week. Have you any pics, if he is good with the food he's on now you may as well keep him on it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

We have had Lucky now for just over 2 weeks, he's almost 12 weeks old and today was his first day out of the house/garden. 

In terms of your questions, (1) he too eats grass and leaves. In the past I'd always seen it as a dog with an upset stomach/making themselves sick. But I think he's just mouthing and playing. He's doing it a lot less now so I doubt it's anything to worry about. 

(2) the breeder had given him some kind of wash before we had him, not sure how much. When we picked him up he'd been playing with his litter in the garden and got quite dirty. We ended up bathing him the first day (9 weeks). Used a puppy shampoo, very quick wash in the sink. Didn't soak his head, just legs and quick on his body. Gave him treats and wrapped him in a towel at the end. We tried the hair dryer with him first and he was ok with it but mostly towel dried. We've don't his legs once again since after he had a mad session in the garden digging a surprisingly deep hole. We mostly use wipes on him, towel dry him after being on wet grass in the morning and have been getting him used to being brushed. 

(3) Our breeder had used Beta Puppy food, but had also been feeding the litter whatever they been cooking. So having figured he'd had some variety I switched him completely to Orijen Puppy food a day 1. He was hungry the first day and ate it. Next day I think the move stressed him a bit and he had v mild runs and would only eat if the kibble was softened with hot water. After 3 days he was fine and I feed him 3 times a day Orijen, all dry and almost all by hand while training him indoors. He gets some chicken too, mostly for outdoor training treats. 

I was worried about such things as well at first, but I don't think these things are a big deal. I plan to switch him to Millie's Wolfheart food next week. I'll just try him, if he eats it will switch in one go. He's been scratching a bit more than I'd expect, his skin looks fine, so just going to switch from a poultry based floor to a non-poultry and see if it changes. Otherwise I'd be happy with Orijen.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

We have had Lucky now for just over 2 weeks, he's almost 12 weeks old and today was his first day out of the house/garden. 

In terms of your questions, (1) he too eats grass and leaves. In the past I'd always seen it as a dog with an upset stomach/making themselves sick. But I think he's just mouthing and playing. He's doing it a lot less now so I doubt it's anything to worry about. 

(2) the breeder had given him some kind of wash before we had him, not sure how much. When we picked him up he'd been playing with his litter in the garden and got quite dirty. We ended up bathing him the first day (9 weeks). Used a puppy shampoo, very quick wash in the sink. Didn't soak his head, just legs and quick on his body. Gave him treats and wrapped him in a towel at the end. We tried the hair dryer with him first and he was ok with it but mostly towel dried. We've don't his legs once again since after he had a mad session in the garden digging a surprisingly deep hole. We mostly use wipes on him, towel dry him after being on wet grass in the morning and have been getting him used to being brushed. 

(3) Our breeder had used Beta Puppy food, but had also been feeding the litter whatever they been cooking. So having figured he'd had some variety I switched him completely to Orijen Puppy food a day 1. He was hungry the first day and ate it. Next day I think the move stressed him a bit and he had v mild runs and would only eat if the kibble was softened with hot water. After 3 days he was fine and I feed him 3 times a day Orijen, all dry and almost all by hand while training him indoors. He gets some chicken too, mostly for outdoor training treats. 

I was worried about such things as well at first, but I don't think these things are a big deal. I plan to switch him to Millie's Wolfheart food next week. I'll just try him, if he eats it will switch in one go. He's been scratching a bit more than I'd expect, his skin looks fine, so just going to switch from a poultry based floor to a non-poultry and see if it changes. Otherwise I'd be happy with Orijen.


----------

